# DIY stackmat timer?



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

Hi, So I wanted to make a homemade stackmat timer and have seen some videos on youtube but dont know how to make one. Does anyone have any knowledge on how I could make one with like a watch and wires and stuff?

Thanks


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Why do you want to create your own? Just for fun? I think it's better to get a regular stackmat, more reliable, connection to CCT, etc.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Why do you want to create your own? Just for fun? I think it's better to get a regular stackmat, more reliable, connection to CCT, etc.



Too expensive and my mom thinks its not necessary.


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Well, there's this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqppMbs8PIs

I don't know if you've seen it already though.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Well, there's this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqppMbs8PIs
> 
> I don't know if you've seen it already though.



Thats a stackmat im looking for a timer, but that mat is pretty cool i might make it if if get a timer!


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

Then this perhaps?

http://alexmeyer.wordpress.com/other-stuff/diy-stackmat-timer/


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Then this perhaps?
> 
> http://alexmeyer.wordpress.com/other-stuff/diy-stackmat-timer/



Ive tried something like that before, maybe i could attach the wires to a watch instead of a keyboard, but its still not wat im looking for


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Then this perhaps?
> ...



Sorry, I can't help you with that anymore. I've never made a DIY stackmat before, I was just giving you internet resources.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

Thanks anyway, maybe ill ask on a electric stuff forum


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

http://www.engineeringforum.org/

One of the first google results.
I've never seen this site before though.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

I found ONee!!!! Linkz

i loled at "...discouraged because of low price" (it was in german


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

I just relized the link i posted is too complicated.... Ill try the forum byu mentioned


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 1, 2009)

i tried making one before, using this page:
http://alexmeyer.wordpress.com/other-stuff/diy-stackmat-timer/

and i didn't use any circuits (IC boards and such) only the keyboard IC board,
and i success, only the problem was the metal plates, i only found aluminum plates witch is not well functioning, anyway it worked at the end, refer to the link, connect from the keyboard circuit the 2 cables for the space bar (instructions in link as well) and connect them to the metal plates, there will be two cables for the space bar, one cable for each plate, remember to use metal plate 

get a project box from anywhere i got mine from radioshak and get some cables (if necessary) and make the timer, if you had problems, just say it here, hope this helped.

btw, this is a picture for my stackmat timer


----------

